# was soll man denn von diesem Quatsch halten?



## User Nr 2528 (22 Juni 2005)

diese Mail heute bekommen:

	Von: 	  [email protected]
	Betreff: 	Gouranga hey
	Datum: 	22. Juni 2005 00:28:38 MESZ
	An: 	  [email protected]
	Antwort an: 	  [email protected]
	Return-Path: 	<[email protected]>
	Delivered-To: 	[email protected]
	Received: 	(qmail 12103 invoked from network); 22 Jun 2005 00:28:37 +0200
	Received: 	from host213-120-14-182.webport.bt.net (213.120.14.182) by easyserv.reutlingen.cmo.de with SMTP; 22 Jun 2005 00:28:36 +0200
	Message-Id: 	<[email protected]>
	Mime-Version: 	1.0
	X-Priority: 	3 (Normal)
	Importance: 	Normal
	X-Mailer: 	EM: 4.51.0.770
	Content-Type: 	text/plain; charset="ISO-8859-1"
	Content-Transfer-Encoding: 	quoted-printable
____________________________________________________________

Call out Gouranga be happy!!!
Gouranga Gouranga Gouranga ....
That which brings the highest happiness!!

.....................................................
Sonst nix, kein Anhang dabei.
SpamSieve hat das Ding erfolgreich erkannt. Aber was soll man von so einer Mail halten?


----------



## Reducal (22 Juni 2005)

User Nr 2528 schrieb:
			
		

> ....was soll man von so einer Mail halten?


Nix!


----------



## stieglitz (22 Juni 2005)

Schau mal hier:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gouranga
und du bist nicht der einzige im Blog von:
http://www.jensbaumeister.de/node/57

Hat was mit Hare Krishnas zu tun. War das mal nicht etwas so vor 30 Jahren?  
Sing das doch einfach mal! Vielleicht wirkt es?


----------

